# Ist der Preis angemessen?



## HerrWiesel (7. März 2012)

Hallo. Wir wollen uns ein Tandem zulegen und sind bei eBay auf folgendes gestoßen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-Tandem-Drossiger-26-Zoll-27-Gang-Shimano-XT-Disc-Magura-Luise-APOLDA-JENA-/380387027186?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item5890d568f2

Meine Frage an die Experten, ist dieser Preis angemessen für die verbauten Komponenten?

Vielen Dank
Christian


----------



## MSi (7. März 2012)

http://www.droessiger.de/bikes-2012/tandem/tda2-1
*Preis:*1999,00 (empfohlener Verkaufspreis)

Ich seh beim besten Willen nichts was 150 â¬ Ã¼ber der Herstellerpreisempfehlung rechtfertigt. Zumal es sich scheinbar um ein 2011er Modell handelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerrWiesel (7. März 2012)

Hab vielen Dank für den Link. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass der Hänler das individuell zusammengestellt hat und bin garnicht auf die Idee gekommen, mal beim Hersteller des Rahmens (oder nun Rades) zu schauen.


----------



## madheads (9. März 2012)

weitere anbieter
http://www.tandem.info/zweipluszwei/
http://www.conway-bikes.de/conway-mountain-tandem/mt-500/
http://www.ciclib.de/Raeder/Tandem.htm?shop=bornmann&SessionId=&a=catalog&t=98&c=728&p=728
http://mscbikes.com.au/zion-tandem-0/
http://www.mdebikes.com/index.php?o...i-link-&catid=69:telai-2012&Itemid=27&lang=en
http://www.pedalpower.de/
http://www.cucuma.com/de/mountainbi...c-2199-.html?gclid=COTixK_L2q4CFUZJ3wodH1hK8Q
http://poisonbikes.de/Mountainbikes/Tandem/
http://www.bikes-lapierre.de/mtb/tandem-vtt/tandem-x2
http://www.santana-tandem.com/de/home/index.htm
und die franzosen sind noch etwas tandemverrückter wie der rest der welt
http://sports.twenga.fr/velo-tandem.html
viel spaß beim schmökern


----------



## HerrWiesel (12. März 2012)

Da hab ich erstmal für die nächsten Wochen zu tun, danke für die Links.


----------

